
Ask HN: What are you doing to prepare for Covid-19? - aaroninsf
Last night friends and I [who work in tech in the Bay Area] had a 90 minute conference call to compare notes and discuss plans for anticipated COVID-19 impacts of various kinds. Topics included prophylactic measures and preparation–and where we thought the line is between prudence with paranoia. (And, how to stay equanimous and productive.) TLDR the consensus is things could get Real Bad in the US. How are you preparing, personally and professionally?
======
aaroninsf
Some highlights:

• weeks to months of self-quarantine anticipated

• some parents are preemptively pulling kids from school as soon as tomorrow

• universally moving to WFH for those able

• protocols for demarcating "inside" and "outside," and how to best transition
between them

• thoughts on public transit, gym-going, socializing, etc. surveyed (many are
already opting out)

Also: lots of concern about older relatives/parents many of whom are in the
most-at-risk demographics.

